# Found a lot. Mushrooms for sale



## j20673 (May 12, 2013)

We found a lot of mushrooms over the last two days and have them in gallon bags ready to sell some. Call or text me if you are interested. I am in the wright city area. $50 per gallon bag or 2 for $90

Number is 636-578-4161
Thanks Wes


----------

